# Opinions of the forums?



## Jonnaius (Nov 2, 2008)

I just wanted to see what everyone thinks of the forums at this current time.

Alot of people seem to be complaining, so i wanted to see how deep this was.

Also, I will probably get banned and this thread will be locked, but what the hell.

Also, post why you voted for what you did, give reasons, people!


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the forums are fantastic. The people are very friendly, and just being here has expanded the ranks of my followers considerably.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

I think since the influx of new people due to the main site downtime it has become a mere shell of what it used to be. Back when I joined they were brilliant, in the last few months they have really gone downhill.
I wish we still had the Black Hole because everything that belonged in there has now migrated over to Off Topic and diluted the intelligent and good conversation.


----------



## Kume (Nov 2, 2008)

Too true. We need the black hole back!!!!

Even tho I wasnt here for it, it still sounds like a good idea


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Just seems strange, like someone's in a hurry.  Like someone's playing catch-up for the time they've been away, and possibly overreacting or overcompensating.  And some of the people affected have been taken unawares and are left in the lurch without any definite explanation for their predicament, as the people who are playing catch-up charge forth and try to tie up loose ends that have been fluttering in the wind for so long they seemed to have become ordinary, and in their haste neglect or overlook the protocols involved with certain other people's statuses...



Mr_foxx said:


> Too true. We need the black hole back!!!!
> 
> Even tho I wasnt here for it, it still sounds like a good idea



IMO it was a good thing.  There were fucktards who seemed to ignore the BH's presence and throw stuff onto the other forum subsections where it did not belong, and then some will say that the BH was too much of a drain of forum resources.  I'm not sure what's to be believed and what's not entirely true.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Depends on the point of veiw. It's hard to have some fun on forums where the mods ban you for anything that isn't hardcore discussion. I prefer they light atmosphere.

Only without the forums games, the retarded kind at least, as well as the bawwing and drama... Please, kill that cancer. Newfags GTFO


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Just seems strange, like someone's in a hurry.  Like someone's playing catch-up for the time they've been away, and possibly overreacting or overcompensating.  And some of the people affected have been taken unawares and are left in the lurch without any definite explanation for their predicament, as the people who are playing catch-up charge forth and try to tie up loose ends that have been fluttering in the wind for so long they seemed to have become ordinary, and in their haste neglect or overlook the protocols involved with certain other people's statuses...



O_O Complicated....


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

I hate the current state of the forums, but it could be worse. If the black hole was still around, we'd be just fine and all the spam threads would be there... and they'd be better.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> O_O Complicated....



I'm being vague for a reason.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Just seems strange, like someone's in a hurry.  Like someone's playing catch-up for the time they've been away, and possibly overreacting or overcompensating.  And some of the people affected have been taken unawares and are left in the lurch without any definite explanation for their predicament, as the people who are playing catch-up charge forth and try to tie up loose ends that have been fluttering in the wind for so long they seemed to have become ordinary, and in their haste neglect or overlook the protocols involved with certain other people's statuses...



Wow, you totally put it into words.



szopaw said:


> Depends on the point of veiw. It's hard to have some fun on forums where the mods ban you for anything that isn't hardcore discussion. I prefer they light atmosphere.
> 
> Only without the forums games, the retarded kind at least... Please, kill that cancer. Newfags GTFO



The banning has got a bit out of control IMO. Also, a lot of the forum games are really annoying me as well.

We also need more grammar nazis, the state of some people's english is really starting to get to me. Fair enough if english isn't their first language, but most of them should know better.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Voted bad, there's no reason a website with this much traffic should have this small of a forum. FurAffinity's traffic numbers imply a much larger, much more active community, but very few of them post on the forums. This is mainly because the forums are frequently slow, inconveniently organized, insufficiently modded, and don't have much in the way of features.

I love the community to bits and FurAffinity itself is obviously good times, but none of that will make me whitewash the forums.

This place could use:


A few new mods
A subforum to put general chat threads in
A moderator focus on keeping threads on-topic and keeping idle chat in the aforementioned subforum
A general decrease in the number of dumb resource-eating post-heavy forum games threads such as "person above you"
A forum to put the cliche furry threads in to keep them out of the den, plus a generalized furry knowledge faq for newbies so they dont post as many repeat threads
A reorganization of the forum boards to put the most active together near the top--say General Discussion, The Den, Rants & Raves, chat_Forum_of_some_kind, etc
A notification thread in Site Discussion listing punishments, because every good forum has one of these. They're extremely helpful.
A campaign to get more people from furaffinity.net into the forums, probably something as simple as adding a "Join the newly-improved forums!" text link to FA pages for a while, plus the occasional mini banner ad on the left


----------



## Astaria (Nov 2, 2008)

I have not been here long. People do not talk to me.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 2, 2008)

When I first joined on the 20th of this month *last year,* it was an amazingly fun time for me. Now, however, since that time, this place pretty much went down by a landslide. It seems all of the forums I come to do this damn pattern: they start off great when you first come around and then within the next six months, they turn around, the staff seems to be comprised of unrelatable and unapproachable people who half the time can't use proper grammar nor know how to mod a forum, and everything is pretty much a mess. And then I leave.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Voted bad.


Do I even need to explain?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Voted bad.
> 
> 
> Do I even need to explain?



No, but it'd probably be fun if you did.


NEWFAGS NEWFAGS NOT ENOUGH HAET IN HERE NEWFAGS :x :x :x

Amirite?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The banning has got a bit out of control IMO. Also, a lot of the forum games are really annoying me as well.
> 
> We also need more grammar nazis, the state of some people's english is really starting to get to me. Fair enough if english isn't their first language, but most of them should know better.



The banning isn't so much out of control as controversial. Azure is most likely innocent of whatever they might accused him of (it's so highly confidential that even he doesn't know)... As for Kimmerset, if he really made that other trolling account, that may have been earned.

The language... Yeah, allow me not to even go there :roll:


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> No, but it'd probably be fun if you did.
> 
> 
> NEWFAGS NEWFAGS NOT ENOUGH HAET IN HERE NEWFAGS :x :x :x
> ...


Dead on, actually. Sarcasm.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> No, but it'd probably be fun if you did.
> 
> 
> NEWFAGS NEWFAGS NOT ENOUGH HAET IN HERE NEWFAGS :x :x :x
> ...



No.

This forum has gone downhill because:

1.) Wolfblade quit the staff, and he was one of the most vigilant admins I ever saw.
2.) Codewolf quit the staff, the most vigilant moderator ever.
Both of these guys were my friends. I was smart enough to quit the staff back at the beginning of this year.
3.) Forum games and spam topics have gotten way out of control. A long time ago, 4 forum games were allowed and spam topics were destroyed. We had Word Association, Mugshot, and a couple other things I can no longer remember.
4.) This place has gotten more and more....less intelligent posters. Back in 2007, I think the only people you had making the really dumbed down topics were Get-Dancing and Paul Revere.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Whether or not the banned folks deserved to be banned is up to the mods, and not really subject to public opinion. Whether or not the bans were well-handled, on the other hand, _is_ something that's up to public opinion. No explanation given and all relevant threads locked? That's a really crummy way to run things, and it's part of why these forums aren't doing well. 



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> No, but it'd probably be fun if you did.
> 
> NEWFAGS NEWFAGS NOT ENOUGH HAET IN HERE NEWFAGS :x :x :x
> 
> Amirite?



New people are what keep a forum alive, though. Most of them suck, but a few don't, and that's how anyplace ever gets new members. If anything, this place needs *more* new people.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 2, 2008)

So pretty much it's not one thing but a whole collection of things that, over time, lead to the deterioration of this place to what it is now.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> So pretty much it's not one thing but a whole collection of things that, over time, lead to the deterioration of this place to what it is now.



I'd agree with that. I tried to list the ones I knew of in my above post, but I definitely didn't get them all.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted bad. The forums are declining steadily.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 2, 2008)

This place reminds me of an Old Western town. It's just sort barren and banal until some outlaw rolls in and attracts the attention of the sheriff. Beyond that, it's rather lifeless and disheveled.


Compared to when I first arrived, it is not better or worse just different.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

I think Rilvor really did hit the nail on the head.

Codewolf was brilliant, it saddened me when I learned that he had left the staff.
The forum games have got a bit out of control and a lot less fun than the used to be.
Definately right with the intelligence, as I said about grammar, it has all gone downhill and there are far too many stupid threads about which tend to get _more repsonses_ than those which truely deserve them... I mean, what?


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

Need moar mods.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> 2.) Codewolf quit the staff, the most vigilant moderator ever.



I wondered what happened to him, why he left... seemed like a nice guy to me, and was on the ball regarding forum happenings IIRC...


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I think Rilvor really did hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Codewolf was brilliant, it saddened me when I learned that he had left the staff.
> The forum games have got a bit out of control and a lot less fun than the used to be.
> Definately right with the intelligence, as I said about grammar, it has all gone downhill and there are far too many stupid threads about which tend to get _more repsonses_ than those which truely deserve them... I mean, what?



A thread about reality concepts will get to three pages.

A thread about Moods, or foreskins, or manly men, or girly boys or about nothing but irrelevant spam with absolutely no discussion will get far more.

Isn't that sad.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I wondered what happened to him, why he left... seemed like a nice guy to me, and was on the ball regarding forum happenings IIRC...



Speaking as a friend, I will say this:

He got tired of it. More importantly, he got tired of the infighting among the staff.


I will say no more on the matter.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> No.
> 
> This forum has gone downhill because:
> 
> ...


There was a poll on the forums that I created a while back. 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28302 (What are the forums for?) Most said boredom. 
Wouldnt this explain all the useless and unneeded threads being created?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> There was a poll on the forums that I created a while back.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28302 (What are the forums for?) Most said boredom. Wouldnt this explain all the useless and unneeded threads being created?



Being bored is no excuse to be an idiot.

Edit: To elaborate further, yes this forum is indeed for boredom, it's what I use it for.
Plus I just love to argue.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

a more serious thread, been a while. 

we need staff with attitude :<


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> A thread about reality concepts will get to three pages.
> 
> A thread about Moods, or foreskins, or manly men, or girly boys or about nothing but irrelevant spam with absolutely no discussion will get far more.
> 
> Isn't that sad.



Indeed, especially as I enjoy reading people's responses to threads such as your reality one. I would have posted my ideas but by the time I logged on it was all over =/ The foreskin thread and such like have just bored me every time I have tried to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Astaria (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> A thread about reality concepts will get to three pages.
> 
> A thread about Moods, or foreskins, or manly men, or girly boys or about nothing but irrelevant spam with absolutely no discussion will get far more.
> 
> Isn't that sad.




I agree with you completely.

It says a lot about the community that poetry and prose are overlooked in favour of porn, and that spam threads about random things get more attention then deep conversation.

Maybe this community is deserving of the shit they receive from the media.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted bad, not enought mods stupid game threads poping up all the time, spam, spam, spam and also alot of trolls coming out of nowhere.

So all in all it is pretty crap.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> A thread about reality concepts will get to three pages.
> 
> A thread about Moods, or foreskins, or manly men, or girly boys or about nothing but irrelevant spam with absolutely no discussion will get far more.
> 
> Isn't that sad.



To say the truth, the 'reality concepts' thread as you made wasn't too interesting. There's more to it than three baseball methaphors. Also, if you state that you will answer when you feel like it, while making a thread means you should be interested in it won't make it too popular. If I want to discuss something on my own accord, I can do it in any thread that touches that point.

But I agree on the overall point.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

So the reasons as to why the forums suck right now are basically established.. but what are we gonna DO about it?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Being bored is no excuse to be an idiot.
> 
> Edit: To elaborate further, yes this forum is indeed for boredom, it's what I use it for.
> Plus I just love to argue.


I dont know you much Rilvor, but im already starting to like you. 
I wonder when they'll be getting more admins.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> So the reasons as to why the forums suck right now are basically established.. but what are we gonna DO about it?



Whine some, reach the point where everybody is bored of the thread, go to the usual activities until somebody becomes irritated once again, make a new thread like this. Rinse and repeat.

Unless there will be a revolt once again.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Whine some, raach the point where everybody is bored of the thread, go to the usual activities until somebody becomes irritated once again, make a new thread like this. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Unless there will be a revolt once again.


We need a revolt.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> We need a revolt.



There already was one, look how much good it did.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> There already was one, look how much good it did.


A bigger and better one.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Being bored is no excuse to be an idiot.
> 
> Edit: To elaborate further, yes this forum is indeed for boredom, it's what I use it for.
> Plus I just love to argue.



You ARE capable of distinguishing humor from idiocy, and the underlying bond they generally tend to have, right? Meaningful discussion is great and all, but a forum without humor fucking sucks.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> A bigger and better one.


Harder, better, faster, stronger.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Who voted "very good?"


----------



## Astaria (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe this forum is just doomed. 

Unless there is a sudden increase in moderation, maybe we should all just find something else to waste our lives with.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 2, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Who voted "very good?"


I was wondering that myself, actually.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Also, you gonna sit here and keep complaining or are you gonna make a thread for OT that isn't "stupid"? By all means, don't let us idiots stop you.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You ARE capable of distinguishing humor from idiocy, and the underlying bond they generally tend to have, right? Meaningful discussion is great and all, but a forum without humor fucking sucks.



A forum with shit humor sucks more.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Who voted "very good?"


Some troll, most likely.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> A thread about reality concepts will get to three pages.
> 
> A thread about Moods, or foreskins, or manly men, or girly boys or about nothing but irrelevant spam with absolutely no discussion will get far more.
> 
> Isn't that sad.



Yes it is. :-(
I love some of the games here, like rating avatars (though it got kinda rediculous since everybody is rating some numbers without telling WHY he/she rated that way; Can't say that I never did that as well since I lost the motivation to explain my ratings over and over again -.- while nobody else does). But when I see things like "unsult the person below you" and stuff ..... gimme a bucket, please. >_<


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> A forum with shit humor sucks more.



And I suppose Zelda CDi memes are the pinnacle of humor?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted average, because the forums are still relatively entertaining, but activity has slowed down and a lot of threads are really super boring. I find myself skipping more then half of the topics most of the time. We need something more interesting then "TPAM" threads and such. I miss when there were actually interesting/intelligent conversations here.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Also, you gonna sit here and keep complaining or are you gonna make a thread for OT that isn't "stupid"? By all means, don't let us idiots stop you.



I've already made threads, and none of them went past page 3.

You people have it wrong.

It's not the administration. It's the _ people._


And on that note, [TheKing]ENOUGH, I'M GOING TO[/TheKing] play Smash 64.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> And I suppose Zelda CDi memes are the pinnacle of humor?



And I suppose failed trolling is even better?

PROTIP: I don't expect the CD-i bit to be funny, I do it for personal enjoyment.

You people seem to think I'm here to entertain you.

DOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I voted average, because the forums are still relatively entertaining, but activity has slowed down and a lot of threads are really super boring. I find myself skipping more then half of the topics most of the time. We need something more interesting then "TPAM" threads and such. I miss when there were actually interesting/intelligent conversations here.


TPAM threads get old, I agree. It loops with the same 5 people usually. (Im one of them)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> And I suppose failed trolling is even better?
> 
> PROTIP: I don't expect the CD-i bit to be funny, I do it for personal enjoyment.
> 
> ...



You've done a fine job of it in the past.  Do we need to start tossing you bits of Cracker Jack to get you to do tricks for us again, or are those days past? You were always an eager performer whether you knew it or not.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> TPAM threads get old, I agree. It loops with the same 5 people usually. (Im one of them)


True, I was the only one posting this morning for a while under general discussion.


----------



## Astaria (Nov 2, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Yes it is. :-(
> I love some of the games here, like rating avatars (though it got kinda rediculous since everybody is rating some numbers without telling WHY he/she rated that way; Can't say that I never did that as well since I lost the motivation to explain my ratings over and over again -.- while nobody else does). But when I see things like "unsult the person below you" and stuff ..... gimme a bucket, please. >_<



They are all just excuses for people to suck up to each other. Like the Mugshots thread is just a camwhore brothel, and rate an avatar is just an ass sucking fest.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Yes it is. :-(
> I love some of the games here, like rating avatars (though it got kinda rediculous since everybody is rating some numbers without telling WHY he/she rated that way; Can't say that I never did that as well since I lost the motivation to explain my ratings over and over again -.- while nobody else does). But when I see things like "unsult the person below you" and stuff ..... gimme a bucket, please. >_<



Then why do you even keep posting in it if you admit that it is pointless to you. Just tell me why... Do you have an undeniable need to keep brownosing to the same people again and again?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 2, 2008)

Astaria said:


> They are all just excuses for people to suck up to each other. Like the Mugshots thread is just a camwhore brothel, and rate an avatar is just an ass sucking fest.



Actually, the avatar rating thread could be very useful. If people actually had to explain why they rated the way they did you could treat the rating as constructive criricism. What's most annoying there is that just a few of us actually show up there. No wonder we frequently re-re-rerate each other. 

Hmm, I wonder:
Since we reached the 1k again and would need to start another rating thread (if we want to continue) we should add a few rules to the thread about the way of rating. And the most important rule would be: Say why you voted this way!!!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Then why do you even keep posting in it if you admit that it is pointless to you. Just tell me why... Do you have an undeniable need to keep brownosing to the same people again and again?



I could ask you the same about a lot of other threads, but I won't.

ARGS! Sorry for double post! >_<


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Repostin my list of suggestions:


A few new mods
A subforum to put general chat threads in
A moderator focus on keeping threads on-topic and keeping idle chat in the aforementioned subforum
A general decrease in the number of dumb resource-eating post-heavy forum games threads such as "person above you"
A reorganization of the forum boards to put the most active together near the top--say General Discussion, The Den, Rants & Raves, chat_Forum_of_some_kind, etc
A notification thread in Site Discussion listing punishments, because every good forum has one of these. They're extremely helpful.
A campaign to get more people from furaffinity.net into the forums, probably something as simple as adding a "Join the newly-improved forums!" text link to FA pages for a while, plus the occasional mini banner ad on the left
A forum to put the cliche furry threads in to keep them out of the den, plus a generalized furry knowledge faq for newbies so they dont post as many repeat threads



Rilvor said:


> I've already made threads, and none of them went past page 3.
> 
> You people have it wrong.
> 
> It's not the administration. It's the _ people._



Nah. The people you're arguing against can post on this forum just the same as you can, and it's only the administration's fault if you haven't got two seperate subforums to put your respective threads in.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Actually, the avatar rating thread could be very useful. If people actually had to explain why they rated the way they did you could treat the rating as constructive criricism. What's most annoying there is that just a few of us actually show up there. No wonder we frequently re-re-rerate each other.
> 
> Hmm, I wonder:
> Since we reached the 1k again and would need to start another rating thread (if we want to continue) we should add a few rules to the thread about the way of rating. And the most important rule would be: Say why you voted this way!!!


I wouldnt, let it die. People will come up with lame reasons and throw everything out of proportion.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You've done a fine job of it in the past.  Do we need to start tossing you bits of Cracker Jack to get you to do tricks for us again, or are those days past? You were always an eager performer whether you knew it or not.



I fell in love with someone. I don't have time for it anymore. I'll be here, but a lot less.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Actually, the avatar rating thread could be very useful. If people actually had to explain why they rated the way they did you could treat the rating as constructive criricism. What's most annoying there is that just a few of us actually show up there. No wonder we frequently re-re-rerate each other.
> 
> *<Then stop.>*
> 
> ...



Then what? Ban the users that won't abide? And how many times will you reapeat yourself, because the same people post again and again?

Just don't make another one.



WarMocK said:


> I could ask you the same about a lot of other threads, but I won't.



But I asked, and please answer, as I would too.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted average. As bad as things are, there are still some interesting/entertaining topics and I still meet an interesting person here on occasion, not to mention a few who've been here a while that I really wouldn't mind getting to know better. Some topics and posts make me shake my head, but I do still have a reasonably good time here.

Granted, it has declined since I joined (in February under the name nameless_ermine) and things haven't been the same since Azure got banned, and there's a visible lack of moderation, but I think it was Grimfang who hit the nail on the head with something about pissing on the floor...he said it better than I could... Anyway, all it takes is the "report post" button for magic to happen :|


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

Easog said:


> Anyway, all it takes is the "report post" button for magic to happen :|



I have used that button in the past with no results at all for 48 hours or so in at least one instance.  There isn't a fucking mod-robot who sits tirelessly at a computer console waiting to spring into action when you click that button.  Magic, my ass.  I click it as often as I do because it's a fucking formality and little more.  I want to be able to say that at LEAST I did indeed report said thread/post.  I don't expect magic, I don't expect a super mod-robot.  But when someone acts like that fucking button will magically solve the problem I want to make them eat their computer mouse.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But I asked, and please answer, as I would too.



If the avis changed, I rated them again, and sometimes, I rerated them again either because I got ninjah'd, or because I simply gave myself away for a moment. 

Now what? You gonna run around and say that I am stupid?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Honestly, maybe we should keep this thread just for talking about the forums. If we start talking about each other, this thread will fall to bits.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> Honestly, maybe we should keep this thread just for talking about the forums. If we start talking about each other, this thread will fall to bits.



WE ARE THE FORUMS.  Without people to populate and talk (or shit) on it, it exists only as a fucking NOTION.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> WE ARE THE FORUMS.  Without people to populate and talk (or shit) on it, it exists only as a fucking NOTION.



And yet somehow it's still obvious that I meant "talking about things that the staff could do that would help".

Gotta keep threads like these focused, it's way too easy for them to turn into a fingerpointing shitfest.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> Honestly, maybe we should keep this thread just for talking about the forums. If we start talking about each other, this thread will fall to bits.



Yes, of course. Sorry. ^^
Personally I would say the forum is average. I've seen better forums before, but I also saw worse.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> And yet somehow it's still obvious that I meant "talking about things that the staff could do that would help".



Ah, OK, I had failed to connect that post with your earlier ones in the thread.  Apologies.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Who voted "very good?"



Seizure Puppy.
Also, I think some of FourLetterWord's suggestions are good ideas, we definately need some more/new mods around here.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 2, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> If the avis changed, I rated them again, and sometimes, I rerated them again either because I got ninjah'd, or because I simply gave myself away for a moment.
> 
> Now what? You gonna run around and say that I am stupid?



Nah, but the way these threads work is rather dumb. It wasn't really a personal attack, but it's just sad when I see the same people rating the same thing repeatedly. That is stupid. I don't browse those threads often, so I don't know if you do just that yourself or not.



ramsay_baggins said:


> Seizure Puppy.
> Also, I think some of FourLetterWord's suggestions are good ideas, we definately need some more/new mods around here.



Find people who will suit the role and will actually want to be mods.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Nah, but the way these threads work is rather dumb. It wasn't really a personal attack, but it's just sad when I see people rating the same thing repeatedly. That is stupid. I don't browse those threads often, so I don't know if you do just that yourself or not.



I'm glad we can settle that one peacefully, no need to smash each others' heads. 
Like I said, the thread became a mess because we eventually lost sight of the actual goal since there were almost no new avis to rate, and some day boredom tore it apart. I think we should let it die a peaceful death and remember it as a warning how a good idea that became bad because we forgot to add some vital rules.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 2, 2008)

If we are the forums, then it is our responsibility to make it as we see fit. Keep the goal in mind. One dissenter does not deserve all the attention. Please spare us of the complaints and mindless bickering. While we are the body and constituency, we hold not the power but motivating force. Redirect your efforts.

Want more action? Petition the administrative staff. No action? Petition again and en masse. If no result still comes, wash your hands and move on to greener pastures.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> If we are the forums, then it is our responsibility to make it as we see fit. Keep the goal in mind. One dissenter does not deserve all the attention. Please spare us of the complaints and mindless bickering. While we are the body and constituency, we hold not the power but motivating force. Redirect your efforts.
> 
> Want more action? Petition the administrative staff. No action? Petition again and en masse. If no result still comes, wash your hands and move on to greener pastures.


<3


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the forums pretty good but it gets boring here more often for some reason. We need some really interesting threads or something.


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

I really don't know since it's my first time on this particular forum, it's seems better than my other one


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I think the forums pretty good but it gets boring here more often for some reason. We need some really interesting threads or something.



You should have been here way back when, it used to be brilliant XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 2, 2008)

I enjoy them  .


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 2, 2008)

As it stands, I've been keeping an eye on this topic and I've been asked to share a statement with you.

Although I admin the main site, I also do what I can to help in the forums. I do as the rules we are governed by allow, as admins, and enforce them as such. 

As far as bannings go, this will be said: It is between the admins of this site and that person. It is unfair for those who were banned to be discussed in a public manner. It is also against the TOS for *us as Admins* to provide such answers, hence these threads asking why, why, why, have been locked. 

As far as admins/mods taking care of the forums themselves, we do what we can. As stated I have overlooked this thread and I do understand the issues at hand, unfortunately I/we am/are not in the position to add more moderators to care for the problems, that is up to the Big Guys. 

When it comes to threads and forum organization: Threads over 1000 posts are to be closed, those are the rules, I'm just putting those rules into effect. As stated previously, the Big Guys are the ones who can organize this forum, not I and not the majority of the mods/admins here.

There will 99% most likely never be a thread dedicated to why anyone was banned or punished. This is none of the business of the public eye. If a user wishes to share why they were banned, they are more than welcome to do so on their own website(s). These are not helpful, in fact they are the complete opposite.

Like I said, I do, we as admins and mods, do what we can when we can. I understand we are here because we either wanted to be or we were asked to be and as such this is our responsibility. However, we are also obligated to our personal lives which may become more of a priority than the forums or the site at times, and occasionally those times may coincide with other admins for whatever reason.

Yes, we may need more mods, but this is left up to the head honchos.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the forums are good. Unique. 
Just one question, why vBulletin?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> If a user wishes to share why they were banned, they are more than welcome to do so on their own website(s).



If said user doesn't even know why they were banned, that's pretty difficult for them to do, now isn't it?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If said user doesn't even know why they were banned, that's pretty difficult for them to do, now isn't it?



Said user can always contact the administration.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Said user can always contact the administration.



Said user shouldn't _have_ to. Said user should know _beforehand_ if they post something they _could_ get banned for, they likely _will_. Said user shouldn't be confused all the fucking time because of a purely subjective idea of what exactly that is which can (and too often does) depend entirely on the the staff member who sees it and their personal opinion of that subject and/or person.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Said user shouldn't _have_ to. Said user should know _beforehand_ if they post something they _could_ get banned for, they likely _will_. Said user shouldn't be confused all the fucking time because of a purely subjective idea of what exactly that is which can (and too often does) depend entirely on the the staff member who sees it and their personal opinion of that subject and/or person.



Man this is serious fucking business.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Man this is serious fucking business.



Just shut up. I'm not one of these 14 year old Xbox Live losers whose going to clam up just because they're still too inexperienced in life to realize having an internet meme applied to you isn't "serious business" after all. Besides, guys like me, Rilvor, Kimmerset and Azure are obviously Serious Business to _somebody_. Otherwise why would we get banned like every other week?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just shut up. I'm not one of these 14 year old Xbox Live losers whose going to clam up just because they're still too inexperienced in life to realize having an internet meme applied to you isn't "serious business" after all. Besides, guys like me, Rilvor, Kimmerset and Azure are obviously Serious Business to _somebody_. Otherwise why would we get banned like every other week?



well if you all stopped pissing off the wrong people you wouldn't get banned. Your taking this way too seriously it's just a forum, you act like it's your real life or something.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted Averege, I havent been here for very long...but so far I still feel motivation to come here so I guess that's good


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Just shut up. I'm not one of these 14 year old Xbox Live losers whose going to clam up just because they're still too inexperienced in life to realize having an internet meme applied to you isn't "serious business" after all. Besides, guys like me, Rilvor, Kimmerset and Azure are obviously Serious Business to _somebody_. Otherwise why would we get banned like every other week?



So.. like.. your this 26 year old loser that gets mad at his mother cause she doesn't wipe your ass anymore? sorry mate, can't have everything the way you want, live with it.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:


> well if you all stopped pissing off the wrong people you wouldn't get banned. Your taking this way too seriously it's just a forum, you act like it's your real life or something.



actually im pretty sure posting a couple of times in a thread someplace is an appropriate response to an internet problem


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 2, 2008)

That's the thing though... if you consistently are banned for various offenses, or keep getting warnings, time and time again, why would you be surprised to find yourself locked out one day?

I really think this is all being made into more drama than it's worth, but I guess we wouldn't be on a furry forum without the drama, huh?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> That's the thing though... if you consistently are banned for various offenses, or keep getting warnings, time and time again, why would you be surprised to find yourself locked out one day?
> 
> I really think this is all being made into more drama than it's worth, but I guess we wouldn't be on a furry forum without the drama, huh?



I think most people in this thread are primarily concerned with the health of the forums, and AP and Kimmerset second. They were just the straw that broke the camel's back, as it were.

The poll speaks for itself.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

pheonix said:
			
		

> well if you all stopped pissing off the wrong people you wouldn't get banned.



"The wrong people" being staff and their friends, right? Because no one gives a fuck when it's anyone else. Never mind the fact I piss them off primarily because I'm just better at presenting an argument than them most of the time. If the forums presented itself in such a way, even said in its mission statement as many do that this is a group of people trying to shape a community in their image, and anyone who doesn't fit that image is unwelcome, there'd be absolutely nothing wrong with your argument. But that's not the case. It passes itself off as the total opposite.



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> So.. like.. your this 26 year old loser that gets mad at his mother cause she doesn't wipe your ass anymore? sorry mate, can't have everything the way you want, live with it.



Protip: Maybe in the future if you wanna talk somebody down and call them a 26 year old loser, don't be a loser that's two years older (in reality 3. I'm actully 25) than the guy you're talking down to. Bonus points for saying something relevant to whatever you're cussing him out for.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't really care. I live mainly outside the internet, so whatever... Rilvor and the other 'big players' getting banned or unbanned doesn't really worry me.

Also, as I've said before, this place is too dependant on them...
(Voted Good, for lack of a "I don't give a shit" option)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> That's the thing though... if you consistently are banned for various offenses, or keep getting warnings, time and time again, why would you be surprised to find yourself locked out one day?



You wouldn't be surprised that you got banned necessarily, but you might be just as dumbfounded as to what exactly you did that constituted an "offense" that time as you were the previous dozen or so loosely defined "offenses" that consisted of "pissing off the wrong people" as Pheonix put it so blunty but accurately.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Protip: Maybe in the future if you wanna talk somebody down and call them a 26 year old loser, don't be a loser that's two years older (in reality 3. I'm actully 25) than the guy you're talking down to. Bonus points for saying something relevant to whatever you're cussing him out for.



eh? that made you feel down? so your a 25 yr old pussy? lol furries xD


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 2, 2008)

Voted Good but reconsidering Average.

Glad the BH went the way of the dodo, waste of time and resources. Too many stupid game threads in OT still and not much is being done with it.

Let's not forget since Dave Hyena quit, the Violations forum modding has slowed down quite a bit.

There needs to be a couple more moderators, one or two for general and same for violations forum. Stuff sometimes lingers for a couple days before it is noticed, with Dave it was gone in a couple hours or less.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Magnus said:


> eh? that made you feel down?



Not in the least. BTW, I take it English isn't your first language so I'll just explain "talking down" to someone doesn't necessarily mean you successfully make them feel "down". It just means belittling them.



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> so your a 25 yr old pussy?



No, I'm a 25 year old, working adult who values his hard earned dollar so much, he's got no qualms with buying the graphically watered down PS2 versions of PSP/PS3 games instead of shelling out for a new console, peripherals, HD TV and whatever bullshit costs must be involved with Live. Cheap Jew fuck? Yeah I been called that, but pussy? Not by anyone whose ever worked with me, which I've been doing ever since I _was_ actually a 14 year old loser.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

i see, though you don't really give me the intention that your an adult. And what i say seems to get to you cause you react with some big talk. Aren't adults supposed to give the right example for us younger ones?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Magnus said:


> i see, though you don't really give me the intention that your an adult.



Shouldn't that be "impression" of being an adult?



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> And what i say seems to get to you cause you react with some big talk.



And you're doing what exactly by calling me a loser and a pussy? You might not use as many big words, but it's still "big talk". It doesn't get to me, but I know what people are like. They tend to see saying nothing or responding with what amount to nothing as being as good as a confirmation. People talking shit about me that I know is untrue doesn't get to me, but people believing it who otherwise wouldn't does. If I didn't do something to quell it, it would sorta be my own fault if/when they did. If I do and they still believe whatever someone louder and more obnoxious than me says about me, _then_ they don't get to me, because they're idiots.



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> Aren't adults supposed to give the right example for us younger ones?



I just did, but ok:

Stay in school, don't do drugs (except steroids), say your prayers, drink your vitamins and eat your milk.

Happy now?


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought grown ups would start talkin about sticks and stones, but your teaching me to be a sarcastic little bitch xD fine too though


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted average.

I have not been here long enough to say too much of how this place is better or worse from the past. What I do know is that FA forums are in much better shape than Gaia forums. The newbies have trashed those completely.

At the same time, it gets annoying how so few people are willing to hold to at least half-decent good deep conversation, and how so few people can source their sources properly.

At least in Gaia, most people who are going to get deep know how to bring up proper sources in the ED. You don't get that here. But oh well....at least this place isn't as trashed as Gaia.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I thought grown ups would start talkin about sticks and stones, but your teaching me to be a sarcastic little bitch xD fine too though



the sad part is you're actually three years older than me. "adults" in general of this generations seem to be a completely different breed, and mine a dying breed.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

I voted average, I havn't been here very long to make a clear judgment, but it just feels like this place needs something more.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> If said user doesn't even know why they were banned, that's pretty difficult for them to do, now isn't it?




I'd appreciate it if you'd lose the attitude.
They are more than welcome to contact the admins through email. 
I am uncertain why there haven't been emails sent to the banned users as this should be protocol. I have only banned users on the main site and I always email them explaining why, I have yet to ban any user on the forums.

Also, for those of you bickering over who's the bigger adult, please get back on topic and discontinue the name calling.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 2, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> the sad part is you're actually three years older than me. "adults" in general of this generations seem to be a completely different breed, and mine a dying breed.



wot? when did i become 28 *.-.*?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd lose the attitude.
> They are more than welcome to contact the admins through email.
> I am uncertain why there haven't been emails sent to the banned users as this should be protocol. I have only banned users on the main site and I always email them explaining why, I have yet to ban any user on the forums.
> 
> Also, for those of you bickering over who's the bigger adult, please get back on topic and discontinue the name calling.


Instead of banning someone right away, is there some way you can put a person on a kind of "probation"? Telling them what they did wrong and keeping an eye on their actions.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Instead of banning someone right away, is there some way you can put a person on a kind of "probation"? Telling them what they did wrong and keeping an eye on their actions.




The main forum mods will be able to answer this question for you, as far as I am aware this is usually the case for minor offenses. Heavier situations are given a temp or permanent ban if the offenses are consistently repeated after warnings and infractions. If another mod would like to correct me on this, please do so.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> The main forum mods will be able to answer this question for you, as far as I am aware this is usually the case for minor offenses. Heavier situations are given a temp or permanent ban if the offenses are consistently repeated after warnings and infractions. If another mod would like to correct me on this, please do so.


I can understand major offenses not recieving warnings, plus to keep an eye on all offenders would take time and effort. Thank you for your time. If I have any ideas, I'll contact you or other mods.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 2, 2008)

Average.  The forums have their good days and bad days.


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

FAF was never good.

I voted average.  Really it moves at a decent pace and there sure are worse forums...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 2, 2008)

*cough* Yiffstar *cough* Concession *cough*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate it if you'd lose the attitude.



Attitude. You mean the part of a person that either gives a shit or doesn't? Yeah, my attitude is giving a shit. Always has been. You're telling a guy to lose something he can't, and wouldn't even if he could.



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> wot? when did i become 28



According to your profile, sometime this year whenever your B-day was


----------



## Cody Von King (Nov 2, 2008)

Bad.
The high amounts of butt-hurt keep it that way.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd lose the attitude.
> They are more than welcome to contact the admins through email.
> I am uncertain why there haven't been emails sent to the banned users as this should be protocol. I have only banned users on the main site and I always email them explaining why, I have yet to ban any user on the forums.
> 
> Also, for those of you bickering over who's the bigger adult, please get back on topic and discontinue the name calling.



I don't know if I should hug you for that or what.<3

Aaaanyways, I vote average because there seems to be an even number of people on each side.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 3, 2008)

nahaha your right xD its 1989 though >> << >>


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 3, 2008)

If I start _ reminiscing_ about how much better the forums were back when I joined, then they definitely have gone downhill. 

I voted "Bad."


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 3, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Attitude. You mean the part of a person that either gives a shit or doesn't? Yeah, my attitude is giving a shit. Always has been. You're telling a guy to lose something he can't, and wouldn't even if he could.



I'd just like to point out I got an infraction for _this_. The rationale? Apparently, this constitutes forcing your views on someone. So in other words, you have to agree with someone, or just try to convince yourself to be indifferent, or you're forcing your views on someone. Even if that view is simply that you're not indifferent.

People, I'm fed up with these forums, and considering myself done here. I actually didn't cast a vote on the poll, because I was waiting to see if maybe the discussion here and hopefully some staff stepping in to try to rectify things (rather than dominate guys like me, which btw is what forcing your views on someone is _really_ about) would influence my opinion. Because unlike them, whatever opinion I have, I want it to be fair. And if I'm wrong in my views, I wanna be shown why.

my email address is kenmilberry01@hotmail.com. I don't have MSN/AIM at the moment cuz this OS is actually too outdated to use them, but that'll be rectified pretty soon. If someone could pass my info along to Azure, that'd be great too cuz I never did get his email address off him.

Bye.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd lose the attitude.
> They are more than welcome to contact the admins through email.
> I am uncertain why there haven't been emails sent to the banned users as this should be protocol. I have only banned users on the main site and I always email them explaining why, I have yet to ban any user on the forums.
> 
> Also, for those of you bickering over who's the bigger adult, please get back on topic and discontinue the name calling.



Maybe the mail accidently landed in their SPAM folders. *shrugs*
As for the banning habits: A few users were temporarily banned because they kept on offending other users, and some others were/are moderated. IIRC Kimmerset was moderated some time before het got (temporarily???) banned, for example, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> I am uncertain why there haven't been emails sent to the banned users as this should be protocol. I have only banned users on the main site and I always email them explaining why, I have yet to ban any user on the forums.



Thats a good idea. Maybe that should be implemented? I'm sure Azure would appreciate being told why he was banned.

Apart from the childish bickering, this thread could possible be classed as intelligent! Keep it up!


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 3, 2008)

If it wasn't for the 3-4 members that got banned in the past week, I'd say that this place is pretty awesome. But of course, nothing's ever perfect, so I'll just say that it's fun to post here as you can see by my fast growing post count. People are nice and funny and that's all the stimulation I need.


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 3, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'd just like to point out I got an infraction for _this_. The rationale? Apparently, this constitutes forcing your views on someone. So in other words, you have to agree with someone, or just try to convince yourself to be indifferent, or you're forcing your views on someone. Even if that view is simply that you're not indifferent.
> 
> People, I'm fed up with these forums, and considering myself done here. I actually didn't cast a vote on the poll, because I was waiting to see if maybe the discussion here and hopefully some staff stepping in to try to rectify things (rather than dominate guys like me, which btw is what forcing your views on someone is _really_ about) would influence my opinion. Because unlike them, whatever opinion I have, I want it to be fair. And if I'm wrong in my views, I wanna be shown why.
> 
> ...


 

As stated in the TOS:
_ "Users agree that they will not engage in "disruptive behavior" in chat areas, forums, galleries, or any other area of the Fur Affinity community. Disruptive behavior shall be deemed to include, but will not be limited to, conduct which purposefully interferes with the normal flow of website enjoyment, personal galleries, or dialogue in the chat or forums."_


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the level of activity on the forums, but... I have one qualm... it seems to have no moderators. It's somewhat of an Idiocracy around here. Maybe we could hire some Troll Hunters.... maybe even a Flame Slayer.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 3, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I love the level of activity on the forums, but... I have one qualm... it seems to have no moderators. It's somewhat of an Idiocracy around here. Maybe we could hire some Troll Hunters.... maybe even a Flame Slayer.



Like Ahkahna said: the mods and admins can do little to change that. The owners of FA/FAF hire and fire the new admins and mods.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Instead of E-mails, cant Mods send a PMs. You'll know they got if they're on the forums. I dont check my E-mail all the time, and I know others dont either.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Instead of E-mails, cant Mods send a PMs. You'll know they got if they're on the forums. I dont check my E-mail all the time, and I know others dont either.



As far as the sending of a warning goes, that would probably be the best way.


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Instead of E-mails, cant Mods send a PMs. You'll know they got if they're on the forums. I dont check my E-mail all the time, and I know others dont either.



How are you going to check a PM if you're banned?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 3, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> How are you going to check a PM if you're banned?


As a warning before you get banned. I should have been more clear.


----------



## Jonnaius (Nov 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> As a warning before you get banned. I should have been more clear.



Thats a good idea. And it was me being thick. I should have worked that out, sorry Silibus.


----------



## Arc (Nov 3, 2008)

I voted bad, since the Off-Topic section really is not what it used to be half-a year ago.
Even the Black-Hole never really were that pointless.

But what worries me more is the moderation, I can understand if there are not enough admins or mods to take care of everything,
but can't they give us at least a single word to answer all the questions that are around here?
(I am not referring to the bans, they -are- just a thing between the banned user and the administration)
But other things like that the winners of the Halloween competition are still not announced yet 
and although people in the thread about the contests asked about it more than once, 
there wasn't even a single word given why it is taking so long.

And it seems like Ahkahna is the only one who currently is trying to do something against the bad situation in the Off-Topic or the forums in general, 
although she is "just" a main site admin.

But hey Dragoneer, what are you doing, how about trying to get some mods like Codewolf again 
or just doing some work on your own?
Sure, the staff also has a private life, but there used to be better times,
as it currently, it seems like nearly no one of the staff is caring about the forums anymore at all.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 3, 2008)

I went with the "meh" option (average) I don't really have a problem with how the forums are moderated.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 3, 2008)

Arc said:


> I voted bad, since the Off-Topic section really is not what it used to be half-a year ago.
> Even the Black-Hole never really were that pointless.
> 
> But what worries me more is the moderation, I can understand if there are not enough admins or mods to take care of everything,
> ...



Its not like you can go to google.com and search for "trust worthy staff" 

and the current staff is not supposed to have inside fights, what is this shit? are you guys little kids or what, act like a team for gods sake >.>


----------



## Nylak (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't really have a big problem with this place.  Yes, it seems to have degraded; I do genuinely wish we could bring back the Black Hole so we could differentiate between the stupid random shit and the remotely intelligent random shit.  And the bannings that seem to pop out of nowhere are concern-worthy (not for myself, naturally, but you know; it bodes ill for a community when that sort of thing starts to crop up).


----------



## pheonix (Nov 3, 2008)

Well nothings perfect and there will always be problems, there's nothing we can do about that. Even though I think it was more fun when I first joined I still come here cause what else would I be doing?lol I think it's mostly the people that have been here a long time that think it's getting really bad, you all might just be getting bored of the same scenery or something. Well I hope things pick up and people stop complaining about how horrible this place is getting cause it really isn't that bad.


----------



## C. Lupus (Nov 4, 2008)

I got only the forums down time to complain about.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> ...the bannings that seem to pop out of nowhere are concern-worthy (not for myself, naturally, but you know; it bodes ill for a community when that sort of thing starts to crop up).



Indeed.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 5, 2008)

I love these forums. Everyone is so nice.

But people could be more active...


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a rage attack everytime I log onto here. I dont know why I even do it. I think its cause my rage gets so great, that I actually am *forced* to release it and cant bottle it up. Its like I de-stress by stressing the shit out of myself until I explode.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 5, 2008)

There tends to be a lot of spazzing out on this forum, moreso than any forum I've been to - including music forums.
The moderators are helpful and are pretty lenient...or at least, were when I was last here. I can't really speak for the now.


----------



## Emil (Nov 5, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> There tends to be a lot of spazzing out on this forum, moreso than any forum I've been to - including music forums.
> The moderators are helpful and are pretty lenient...or at least, were when I was last here. I can't really speak for the now.



We have moderators?


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 6, 2008)

Average...


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 6, 2008)

I chose Bad. Off Topic seems to be plunging into threads that would have belonged in The Black Hole.

Plus it's finally getting to the point where people are getting banned that nobody wanted to see banned.

I mean seriously people, your freaking mood? Posting last to win? Such worthless spam.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 6, 2008)

This place isn't that bad with flame wars.

I have been on forums where a thread starts out as a simple topic like favorite music or if people play a video game, only to have the thread jacked and turned into a flame war that lasts 90 pages until finally getting locked.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 6, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I have been on forums where a thread starts out as a simple topic like favorite music or if people play a video game, only to have the thread jacked and turned into a flame war that lasts 90 pages until finally getting locked.



Didn't that happen on here with that religion topic a short while back? (It wasn't 90 pages, but it got long.)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 6, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Didn't that happen on here with that religion topic a short while back? (It wasn't 90 pages, but it got long.)



does any religion topic go unflamed?


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 6, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I chose Bad. Off Topic seems to be plunging into threads that would have belonged in The Black Hole.
> 
> Plus it's finally getting to the point where people are getting banned that nobody wanted to see banned.
> 
> I mean seriously people, your freaking mood? Posting last to win? *Such worthless spam*.


 
Post count +1.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't vote here and I'm kind of glad I didn't, because of the stepping. It seems that it's all relative. But yes, there are problems as with any community, and yes people should exercise a little more discretion when posting. 

Antics in general are a little excessive, but they say that the path of excess leads to the tower of wisdom, so I don't know where I stand there!

I do agree that there are too many useless threads, but some of the games are fun to read; I have to admit that. I wasn't here for the Black Hole either, but it sounds like a wonderful idea to have a "really, really off-topic" subforum like that, so we can ask questions and not be flooded off the first two so so pages by random thread clutter.

Also...I'm new, and I'm a fag...but I don't *think* I'm a newfag? Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 7, 2008)

I said "bad". Don't get me wrong, there are some nice, intelligent members here, but.... let's just say I've definitely seen much friendlier forums than this one.


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2008)

*sheds a single tear for the loss of his image macros*


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 8, 2008)

...

*facepalms*


----------



## Tycho (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread is now officially in thread hell.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Post count +1.



That was to get a point across, plus it was on topic and therefore not spam. Unlike the dribble in so many threads that go off-topic within the first 10-20 posts. You may however, call this post spam if you like.

Also, enough with the images, people. (Isn't that why The Black Hole was killed off?) Unless you like getting banned. <.<


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I chose Bad. Off Topic seems to be plunging into threads that would have belonged in The Black Hole.
> 
> Plus it's finally getting to the point where people are getting banned that nobody wanted to see banned.
> 
> I mean seriously people, your freaking mood? Posting last to win? Such worthless spam.



Exactly, and people are complaining about my complaining about those garbage threads, except Eevee who seems to agree on my OP.



Mr Fox said:


> Post count +1.



Well, aren't you such a _contributive_ poster to these forums just like the lulzfags posting only images above my reply...


----------



## Roland (Nov 8, 2008)

It would seem this thread sums up the forums fairly accurately.  Or at least people's opinions of each other around here.


----------

